# British F1 GP



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

I have just reached that age when I am eligible for a bus pass, free NHS prescriptions etc and to celebrate the occasion my sons have booked to take me to the British GP 4th - 6th July  . We are taking my motorhome and was wondering if anyone out there know of any decent motorhome friendly sites within walking distance of the circuit. I have looked at the Silverstone web site and a number of sites are advertised but I am sure that someone can advise me from personal experience what sites to avoid and what sites to go for. Thanks in anticipation. :? 

Aaronsdad


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Aaronsdad,

I haven't been to Silverstone in the van but have been to Donington For the bike GP, Unless you want all the facilities ie hook up, then stay on the general camping, you will find the atmosphere great and you will get the basic facilities. 
I have noticed over the last few years the increase in motorhomes & caravans at these events, i suppose everyone wants there luxuries with them, Good food & cold beer   

Cheers C&S


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi, Try this site Syresham - Lakeside View
High Cross
Syresham
Nr Brackley
Northamptonshire
NN13 5TJ


Phone: 01280 850480
Fax: 01280 850480


Site Owner/s: Mr A Wilson
Its a Camping & Caravan Club site & you can join on site if you are not a member . I think its about 3 1/2 miles from the circuit so depends how fit you are for walking. About £10 a night with hook up, advise booking a. s. a. p

Ian.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Aarons dad,

It has to be Whittlebury Hall. All others I have seen are to far away or a bit on the noisy side and not very nice.

http://whittlebury.com/camping.html Last time it was a lady called Penny that sorted everything out.

200yards from entrance at the Becketts complex, very nice with pub on site and 10 min walk to Whittlebury village, shop and another pub.

Go for the dearer golf course plots at Pavillion, bowling green flat vs rough field - done both in my spectating days and would pay extra without a doubt. Or van full of grass vs van not full of grass if you look at it that way. Also you get to see some of the drivers as they stay in the hotel and come and go in helicopters etc.

We are in the closest one to the circuit and its FOC, but have to wear a big orange romper suit for three days and wave flags at cars rattling past at 180mph 3 metres away for the privilege!!!!!!!

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Why Bother ????

First I confess, I'm devoted to bike racing. Must be something about that perverted manoeuvre overtaking.

I watched today's F1. No bike racing. Too cold and miserable to do anything else.

Well it was Brilliant.

Last night, I did not sleep well with the cold and the wind, but within minutes of F1 I was sound asleep. Luckily I saw the most exciting part, someone could not get his hub cap back on. Oh boy was my pulse rate up, so much so I passed out again.


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your input. Whittlebury Hall looks the favourite but unfortunately it is fully booked for this year.

Aaronsdad


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

hilldweller said:


> Why Bother ????
> 
> First I confess, I'm devoted to bike racing. Must be something about that perverted manoeuvre overtaking.
> 
> ...


You missed the most exciting bit then when Räikkönen got champagne in his eye which made it red for the winners interview. I wished Ihad recorded it and could have sent you a copy.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Pusser said:


> You missed the most exciting bit then when Räikkönen got champagne in his eye which made it red for the winners interview.


Damn. I'll scour YouTube, with luck it will be on there soon.

Was it really red ? How did he handle this ? British stiff upper lip and a pristine ironed white handkerchief ? Or Johnny Foreigner weeping and wailing and arms flailing everywhere ?

You should have recorded it, a piece of history. By the time they reach Europe those fine men in Brussels will have The Champagne Directive in force, all drivers will have to wear protective goggles on the podium and all spectators will have to be out of the official spray range as defined in The Directive, Annex B, Paragraph 32(b), sub section 21.


----------



## 110966 (Mar 30, 2008)

There is a farmers field directly opposite the main entrance that gets used as camping. A lot cheaper than Whittlebury, though limited facilities. 

As soon as I remember the name of it, I'll post it on here.


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

Opposite the entrance is Litchlake Farm on www.silverstone-camping.co.uk, we used Silverstone Village Camping www.grandprixcamping.co.uk. Both get noisy and like any other field in the wet, very muddy, but great fun.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations Keith,

I didn't think you were old enough for your bus pass :wink:


----------

